# Error Joining Airport Network



## cmihal (Oct 21, 2005)

Hi,

I have a iBook that came with a built-in airport. My wireless has been working fine at home and other places. Recently my roommate got our wireless network password protected.  Although I have the correct password, every time I attempt to connect, I get this error message: error joining airport network!

I have tried:
1) turning my computer on and off
2) turning airport on and off
3) deleting any any new airport preferences
4) selecting 'other' network and entering network & password

Nothing has changed with our wireless between when my computer worked great and now except the password.  I have not been able to get any help from online forums.  I do not have extensive tech knowledge (as you may have guessed!) So the simplier the response for me the better!

Also, FYI I am currently connected via an Ethernet cord and my internet is slower than ever!!!

Thanks, 

Colleen


----------



## powermac (Oct 21, 2005)

The admin of the network may have to add you to the list of users in Airport Admin under access control tap.


----------



## cntrytwist (Apr 30, 2006)

Hello, 
To solve this problem, I need more information from you.

What device is creating the wireless network?

Also, switching your internet connection to a wireless connection won't necessarily make it faster.  Most Wired connections are 100mb.  Most Wireless network connections are a theoretical 54mb at best.  Most cases slower.


----------

